# Buying my first audio amplifier from Chandni chowk, kolkata



## mrsam1999 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, i have an old videocon 2 in 1 which has two good stereo speakers ( 2 x 1" tweeters, 5" mid) x 2. Now i want to use these 2 speakers with my pc. For that, i have to buy and amplifier. Visiting chandni chowk, kolkata, i found the cheapest one to be of Rs. 450/- and the vendor said it will run all kinds of speakers. It has fancy lcd lights, usb port, battery socket, rca ports , etc. Do u think i should buy it ? or should i take my speakers and test it on spot ? Also i have found out that all amplifiers have only bass, treble and volume controls. My 2 in 1 had 5 band graphics equalisers. Will that effect the quality of sound thru these speakers ? Any tips or suggestions ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 24, 2013)

Whats your budget? For Rs 450 you dont even get a smart phone battery,just imagine how long will that thing last!!!!


----------



## mrsam1999 (Jan 24, 2013)

1000/- max. But this 450/- ones were running 8" speakers with great fidelity. By longevitiy do you mean the circuits in the amplifier ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 24, 2013)

At your budget I can think of DIY with GAINCLONE LM4765 30W Stereo Power Amplifier KIT. If you can do it great. Therwise search around Chandni for slightly better alternatives.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 25, 2013)

These one's i have seen in some barbar shops. If you want some clarity in music + longivity don't buy this. If you just buying for the sake of having an amp then go ahead.
In this budget go for DIY. search chandni for amp cabinets. Decent ones are available for around Rs.300.

I would suggest go for Norge 1515 Multimedia Stereo Amplifier. This is a low-end Hi-Fi amp. Price should be around 
Rs. 4000


----------



## mrsam1999 (Nov 5, 2015)

Are those amplifiers with built in speakers any good ? Will the inbuilt speaker automatically stop outputting once i attach big speakers ?

Also do i must have to cut the wires of my speakers (rca plug built in) to attach them to those red and black small plugs ? or can i just plug them into the dvd output sockets ?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 6, 2015)

I bought one of those in 2009 -_- Absolute crap  The sound may seem loud in the market but its horrible when you play it in your house, full of noise, distortion, and gets worse with time. Add to that the wires and ports given on them are surely going to stop working within days.

At 1000 you will get decent 2.1 speakers. Altec Lansing BXR1221 is good..


----------



## icebags (Nov 7, 2015)

what volume you listen to ? < 10W will actually show distortion if you put high volume. and another thing is, what is the impedance of the speaker box you have ? most cheap amps wont handle <8ohm speakers in nice way.

if you want good amp solution < 1000, i agree with    [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION], there is a vast option in DIY world. if you want ready made kits though, there are still plenty of options available.

see this AC DC12V TDA7297 REV A LOW Noise Audio Amplifier Board 2 15W Dual Channel BE0108 | eBay

its a TDA7297 chip based amp, as per data sheet, total harmonic distortion levels are :

 ~0.1%   @ <1W o/p power
~1%      @ 5W o/p power
~10%     @ ~>10W

so, you see, if you keep volume nice and low around <1W, it will produce almost hi-fi quality sound ( <0.1% is considered hifi by many poeple). now, you may wonder if 1W is enough o/p power, and well, it depend on the speaker you have, if they are medium sized 6-8 ohm speakers, they will fill your room nicely, and you will enjoy the music without disturbing neighbours.

one bad thing though, you don't get a power supply with this kit, and you will have to use a 12Volts 2- 5Amp supply to work it well.  bulky linear power supplies are preferred for audio gears, smps does work ok,. so, it will be your job to find a proper and good 2-5A 12V power supply.

here are some videos, to know how to make these work. but if you are not familiar with electrical works, get professional help. dont try thing you are not confident with.

[YOUTUBE]fneiOjkVv8s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CqkIVVipkZE[/YOUTUBE]

amplifier is a component in the set up, if you dont have matching good quality speakers and a nice clean power supply, you wont exactly get the performance, and it may turn out a pretty bad experience. :/


----------

